# newcons copy/paste issues



## mangust (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi,

I am moving back to BSD from few years of Windows usage. Reason are security issues mostly.

I've installed FreeBSD 10.1 on UEFI system, it forced me into newcons. After I almost did my setup I noticed, that I can't use the system to edit files from the console.

I am unable to use mouse for copy/paste as I was doing in VI before. It can copy and paste by middle button, but trouble is then few lines selected. In this case once inserted they getting all spaces up to the end of each selected line + some new line characters at the end.

So if selected text is:


```
line01goeshere
line02goeshere
line03goeshere
```
After copying I am getting:


```
line01goeshere<space><space><space><space><space><space><newline>

line02goeshere<space><space><space><space><space><space><newline>

line03goeshere<space><space><space><space><space><space><newline>
```

where <space> and <newline> are not visible of course, but are there.

On my other system that use BIOS boot and console is SC by default console copy/paste works just fine.
If I set kern.vty=sc output of the kernel disappear shortly after boot, so I can't use it with UEFI.

I've tried to switch my notebook to boot in BIOS instead of UEFI so that I can stay with sc(4) driver, however my notebook (Lenovo x220) doesn't support BIOS boot from GPT partition 

Do I need to get in touch with newcons developers? What should be my next steps?

Thank you.


----------



## woodsb02 (Jul 21, 2015)

That sounds like a regression in the functionality in moused(8) with the introduction of vt(4).

Have you tried emailing the freebsd-current@freebsd.org mailing list to see if they agree it is a regression? If they do, perhaps consider raising a bug report at https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/


----------



## protocelt (Jul 22, 2015)

While not directly related to the issue here a fix for booting several Lenovo notebooks (including the X220) with GPT has just been committed to 10-STABLE and should make it into 10.2-RELEASE: PR 194359


----------



## mangust (Jul 28, 2015)

Yes, will write. I wonder if others feel comfortable with this console, or not too many people boot in EFI and vt is still experimental stage?

Good to hear it can boot in BIOS. Will try once 10.2 released, iI am on 10.1 now with 11-CURRENT kernel that is only able to suspend, but Bluetooth not working very well in this setup. Maybe iI need install binaries of 11 or just Windows and hope as before not to be compromised 

Been looking for portable machine with even longer battery live X240, etc. but they all using latest 4400-4600 graphics that supported by VESA driver, so it will not work not console not graphics mode + there is no Wi-Fi drivers. Was reading endless threads about choosing best notebook for FreeBSD, that suggest X60 and x300 and others Core 2 Duo well supported hardware. I wonder if FreeBSD developers themselves compiling FreeBSD under Windows or Linux or BSD on proven Dual core CPUs?


----------



## emaste@ (Feb 29, 2016)

When highlighting an entire line and pasting, it seems like all of the empty characters on the right of the line after the text are turned into spaces. This is what you're seeing?


----------

